# Josie



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Just gotta say...Dayum, she's nice!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in love with this mare. She's seriously incredible. 

Today I went to the barn after work, took her in the indoor alone, let her run around a bit, then grabbed the big red ab ball to play with. Well, in short order she was walking around with this big red ball on her back from both sides, rolling off her butt from both sides, and standing quietly with it under her belly. Grabbed a small tarp from the corner - no problem. She walked over it and wore it without a second thought. 
Took her for a walk down the road as well and saw her (very impressive) passage beside me as 4 horses came galloping up the hill. This mare is going to be something impressive. 

I'm so very happy with her.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

